# Budget Audio Interface: Steinberg UR22 or Focusrite Scarlett 2i2?



## DaddyO (Jun 20, 2014)

With my new computer build I've gone with a MOBO that will not support my current Audiophile 192 PCI card. So soon or eventually I will need a hobbyist, budget-conscious audio interface. I can't find any budget internal AI's; if you know something I don't, please chime in. I don't do ANY audio recording, vocal or instruments, only VI's.

At the price point I'm looking at, the Steinberg UR22 is said to have good drivers, and I assume it should play nicely with Cubase. The Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 is often recommended. I just can't jump up in price to an RME, too bad, I see they are highly regarded.

Does anyone have a definite opinion from experience about these two, or another in this price range or very close to it? I'm leaning towards the UR-22.


----------



## proxima (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't have any answers for you, but another interface in that price range to consider is Komplete Audio 6.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Jun 20, 2014)

I have no experience with any of them. But I heard the UR22 is rock solid and the drivers and integration with Cubase is good. I would probably go for the UR22 in that price range, I am tempted as well to get it after all the driver issues I'm having with the NI Audio Kontrol 1. Don't think you can go wrong with either choice though, but I think the UR22 is more value for the money


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 20, 2014)

proxima @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> I don't have any answers for you, but another interface in that price range to consider is Komplete Audio 6.



Yes, thanks proxima, I'm aware of that one.

(A) I don't really need 6 inputs since I don't do any recording
(B) I've read there have been driver issues for some people, though it's been so long I can't remember the specifics.

Since I don't record I'd really prefer an internal card that does signal conversion and outputs audio to speakers, but I can't find anything of pro audio quality below $250 that fits that bill.

Thanks for the heads up, though.


----------



## TravB (Jun 20, 2014)

The quality of the audio drivers for an audio interface is the most important consideration for reliability and low latency performance. Between those two, Steinberg without question.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 20, 2014)

TravB @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> The quality of the audio drivers for an audio interface is the most important consideration for reliability and low latency performance. Between those two, Steinberg without question.



Thanks, Trav, that's my thinking too, and why I'm leaning that way.


----------



## MrCambiata (Jun 20, 2014)

I have the Scarlet 2i2. I'm using it with a mac mini, Dell Laptop and I've just connected it to a windows 8.1 tablet and it works fine. Rock solid drivers and satisfying latency.
Having said that, the UR22 looks like a great little interface as well.


----------



## PMortise (Jun 20, 2014)

I use the 2i2 with a MacBook Air when I travel - no complaints.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 20, 2014)

UR22 works great for me. Kind of sad as my 2408 MKIII is sitting next to it not getting much use these days.. once in a while I use it with DP8.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks, Mr. Cambiatta and PMortise for your comments re: the 2i2. From what I read most owners are very satisfied.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 20, 2014)

Good to hear, dcoscina. I think that's the way I'm gonna go unless I something comes up in this thread.


----------



## muk (Jun 21, 2014)

Here's a database comparing the latencies of different interfaces. Might be an interesting read. Based on that and some comments the Esi [email protected] is a very interesting low cost solution.


----------



## ghostnote (Jun 21, 2014)

Had both. Returned the 2i2. Drivers are solid, but there's this plop you get when booting your PC. Happens with all low priced focusrites. C400 is another option.


----------



## Vin (Jun 21, 2014)

NI Komplete Audio 6. As good as RME Babyface I had.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 21, 2014)

muk @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> Here's a database comparing the latencies of different interfaces. Might be an interesting read. Based on that and some comments the Esi [email protected] is a very interesting low cost solution.



Thanks for the heads up, I looked at the charts. 

I have a PCI card already, but the new computer I'm building will have no PCI slot.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 21, 2014)

Michael Chrostek @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> Had both. Returned the 2i2. Drivers are solid, but there's this plop you get when booting your PC. Happens with all low priced focusrites. C400 is another option.



Thanks for the comments on the 2i2. Re: C400, I guess I don't where that gives me anything better than the UR22.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 21, 2014)

Vin @ Sat Jun 21 said:


> NI Komplete Audio 6. As good as RME Babyface I had.



See my post earlier in this thread, fourth post. But thanks for chiming in with your experience with that interface.


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a UR22 and have never had any problems with it. It also seems to be built like a tank, so if you record things on the road that's probably a good benefit.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a NI Audio 8 for mobility and it sounds great . I've also had a Focusrite Saffire Pro in the past and aside from the fact that it was no longer supported on the newer Macs , I never had an issue with it until update support was dropped on it. I'm sure the Focusrite Scarlet's are just as good and to be honest they sound great . I'm currently using a Motu Ultralite MK3 , but for budgeting purposes a Focusrite will not steer you wrong. I might also suggest a Presonus soundcard as well . I held one recently and the build was very solid , and I know these are typically budget priced as well .


----------



## olajideparis (Jun 21, 2014)

Ive been using the UR22 for nearly a year now and my dad has the bigger brother to it the UR44, both very good rock solid interfaces. Solid build, good enough sound quality...It's at least as good as the Motu 2408 which costs a lot more than it.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 23, 2014)

FYI, found a new UR22 on Ebay for $127 last night, ordered it. Thanks everybody, including those who suggested alternatives.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Jun 23, 2014)

I will buy one as well tomorrow. I've had enough of my issues with my old NI Audio Kontrol 1 so hopefully that will solve my problems, I will let you know my verdict on it


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 23, 2014)

Have you seen this?

http://www.alva-audio.de/nanoface/en_index.php


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Jun 23, 2014)

Looks nice Jay, but seems a bit more expensive and im getting the UR22 only to have solid drivers with Cubase 7.5 and I heard the drivers are good. But that interface is something to keep note of for the future


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 23, 2014)

shapeshifter00 @ Mon Jun 23 said:


> Looks nice Jay, but seems a bit more expensive and im getting the UR22 only to have solid drivers with Cubase 7.5 and I heard the drivers are good. But that interface is something to keep note of for the future



It's only $149. But it may not actually be available to order yet.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Jun 23, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jun 23 said:


> shapeshifter00 @ Mon Jun 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice Jay, but seems a bit more expensive and im getting the UR22 only to have solid drivers with Cubase 7.5 and I heard the drivers are good. But that interface is something to keep note of for the future
> ...



The price I found on it at my local music store is $210, do you have any experience with its stability? Rock solid drivers are my only criteria so I can focus on the music instead of fixing things


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 23, 2014)

shapeshifter00 @ Mon Jun 23 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jun 23 said:
> 
> 
> > shapeshifter00 @ Mon Jun 23 said:
> ...



Not specifically, but RME has a pretty much universally accepted rep as having the most rock solid and low latency driver in the industry. My RME interface has been totally reliable.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 23, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jun 23 said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> http://www.alva-audio.de/nanoface/en_index.php



Hadn't seen that, thanks. But I've already bought the UR-22.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 23, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jun 23 said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> http://www.alva-audio.de/nanoface/en_index.php



Looks like an RME product. Maybe it's RME's "Epiphone" of interfaces since the bottom dollar RME is still over $500.


----------



## Whatisvalis (Jun 23, 2014)

Pretty sure I saw a post recently from RME stating that Alva had nothing to do with them


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 23, 2014)

Whatisvalis @ Mon Jun 23 said:


> Pretty sure I saw a post recently from RME stating that Alva had nothing to do with them



http://www.alva-audio.de/en_index.php


----------



## Whatisvalis (Jun 23, 2014)

My mistake, just checked the RME forum. They only state it's not an RME product. Terrible memory strikes again.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 25, 2014)

Whatisvalis @ Mon Jun 23 said:


> My mistake, just checked the RME forum. They only state it's not an RME product. Terrible memory strikes again.



I talked to Jeff Petersen at Synthax and he is sending me a Nanoface to review, but unfortunately, despite the name similarities, the Nanoface is not made by RME, nor are the drivers written by the RME guys.

So while it may turn out to be a decent device for the money, it is not "low budget RME".


----------



## Chris B (Jul 3, 2014)

It looks like you got what you needed. If you think you'll ever need to capture audio or track a drums in the future, another budget interface will be the Behringer UMC1820. For $199 you'll get an audio/midi interface with 8 preamps and you can expand it via ADAT if you need more preamps.


----------

